# Opening weekend of bow season



## jjtroutkiller

Post up where you will be hunting the first week of October and any bucks that are on your hit list. I will be in Fort McKavett west of Menard from Oct 3rd to about the 8th or 10th and hopefully these couple of buck don't dissapoint when seen hard horned.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

I'll be in Lampasas Co. opening weekend. Just looking to take does, unless a monster walks by. We've got to kill a lot of does and I try to get a jump start on it.


----------



## Chunky

I will be working on the weekend, but I will be thinking of you guys. I might sneak down to the lease on Monday or Tuesday. No cameras out yet, so no clue as to what is going to be out there this year. I know the drought will hurt a little. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Profish00

A tree in East Texas


----------



## Bucksnort

Real county. No bucks on the radar because we don't have any monsters. We do have some managing to do though and something will be going down.


----------



## bountyhunter

I'll be at my place in East TX. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## redfishslammer29

*bow season*

we will be in cross plains trying to take a few does and spike unless the big one walks out


----------



## Capt.Buzz

National Forest, East Texas, Lakes area.


----------



## gulfcoast200

I'll be in Brazoria County and I figure I'll go with these two bucks since I have pics of them with in twenty yards of my stands.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*opening day*

I will be in a t-pod in katy Tx off katy hockly rd its to bad i wont be at a deer camp but thats ok its only 15 miles from my bed.


----------



## Deerfinder22

I will be at the Joshua Creek Ranch in Boerne from Oct 2 through the 5th lookin for axis and something decent.


----------



## saltwatersensations

I will be in Doss near Fredricksburg. I will shhot a doe or two and If A goodun come out I will attempt to smoke his *****. Hopefully the food plot grew!


----------



## Enviroman

Thinning out the does in Lavaca Co. No real monsters seen lately. Oh wait, what was I thinking.....never seen any monsters in this area. Too many meat hunters in the area.


----------



## Silverspoon

I'll be sitting in my climber along a creek bottom located between a very thick pine stand and a food plot in Cherokee County, East Texas. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures yet either, but this area is covered with some nice rubs. I am looking to take whatever is offered to me, however, I would prefer to take a couple of does first.


----------



## Captn C

saltwatersensations said:


> I will be in Doss near Fredricksburg. I will shhot a doe or two and If A goodun come out I will attempt to smoke his *****. Hopefully the food plot grew!


 Not sure when the last time you where in the area, but a buddy is on a lease there and he said it's like spring time there...wet and thick.
Our place in Menard is the same way...water standing in all the low area that can hold water. The grass and flowers makes it look like spring time there too. We were there last weekend.

We'll be at the lease in Port Lavaca though for the opener...looking to stick a few hogs. Menard will most liekly be the next weekend.


----------



## onyourlimit

I'll be in Brazos county. Looking for whatever the lord will provide. Probably take one of the many spikes we need to get rid of.


----------



## bumaruski

*Nacogdoches County*

Will be up a tree in nacogdoches county. Will probably shoot some more hogs. :headknock


----------



## eastmattycjh

I'll be at our little piece of property in Grimes County and I just hope to see something. If not, I'm sure I will kill a lot of Miller Lite cans Saturday night.:brew:


----------



## Rack Ranch

I was lucky enough to get invited to hunt in McMullen opening weekend.. has been really dry this year so the antlers won't be the best ever but there will still be plenty of P&Y walking around... A cool front like this one would be nice.. Taking my Family to Leaky this wekend to shoot some axis with borderbandit so I'll be serving axis filets to the land owner.. Ought to get me another invite  ..Walker


----------



## Bucksnort

Rack Ranch said:


> I was lucky enough to get invited to hunt in McMullen opening weekend.. has been really dry this year so the antlers won't be the best ever but there will still be plenty of P&Y walking around... A cool front like this one would be nice.. Taking my Family to Leaky this wekend to shoot some axis with borderbandit so I'll be serving axis filets to the land owner.. Ought to get me another invite  ..Walker


LOL, make sure you let me know if it does.:biggrin:


----------



## Rack Ranch

Where exactly is your feeder....Lookin forward to seeing you and McBuck


Bucksnort said:


> LOL, make sure you let me know if it does.:biggrin:


----------



## Shaky

El Maton Texas, followed by a full week of vacation.....no specific buck as I havent gotten any decent pics this year, but you never know....... and the Lord guide my arrow straight deep and true if anything walks out with a curly tail and says "oink!"


----------



## TX CHICKEN

I'll be in Karnes county but probably not until the 5th or 6th looking for this one...


----------



## justin-credible1982

i'll be in madisonville, tx. no specific buck i'm after as i have no game cams, but there are usually a few good ones around... can't wait.


----------



## Maroon85

I'll be in a padded arm-chair seat in Tarrant County, hopefully watching the Aggies stick a few hogs at Jerrah World.


----------



## Bucksnort

Rack Ranch said:


> Where exactly is your feeder....Lookin forward to seeing you and McBuck


Borderbandit can give you directions. Just don't mind me trimming limbs,checking my game cams and filling feeders. Please don't shoot(grin). Hopefully we will meet up. Both of us will be in late tomorrow.


----------



## Bull Fish

Brazoria County Leaning against an old oak... I have laid eye on a couple that I would like but my cam will not be up until tomorrow afternoon. As soon as I see them I will take a few picks and post.


----------



## Tiny

A couple more years I can answer this question, but as of now I can't.









I could have been hunting some place, but family comes first I guess. hwell:


----------



## spiwonka

Lavaca county. This year it looks like slim pickings for any thing with horns. Last year we've seen several good bucks, not so much this year!! I will get my does though!!


----------



## Rob S

I'll be in Runnels Co. Dont really have anything in particular on the radar, Hopefully the big 8 will show up.

Rob


----------



## 1976Bronc

We will be in Houston County east of Lovelady. Were so ready and pumped!!!


----------



## justin-credible1982

spiwonka said:


> Lavaca county. This year it looks like slim pickings for any thing with horns. Last year we've seen several good bucks, not so much this year!! I will get my does though!!


don't give up yet. my buddy has had game cams up for a while without a single decent buck, and just yesterday he saw two good shooters while hog hunting...


----------



## Rubberback

eastmattycjh said:


> I'll be at our little piece of property in Grimes County and I just hope to see something. If not, I'm sure I will kill a lot of Miller Lite cans Saturday night.:brew:


My son is gonna bow hunt in grimes co. opening weekend . Are does legal game & if so how many. Thanks


----------



## jt2hunt

i just found out i need a contractors license in Florida and the only exam dates are oct 6-8, until December. However, i might have to take boot camp course thurs through Sunday prior. @#$%^&*()*&^%$#%^&*()(*&^%!!!!!!!!


----------



## wet dreams

I won't be 'up a tree' this w/e, I'll be waiting to go find whats been shot by a father and 2 sons hunting our place this w/e. I will be in my Summit Monday tho with some SHARP T Heads....WW


----------



## huntmaster58

I will be in Segovia.


----------



## br1006

will be whacking does south of menard!


----------



## mr. buck

shackelford county on a finger between hubbards creek and a ten acre biologic food plot. don't have bow setups fenced off so may have piggie issues at the feeder, but if not...


----------



## polekaat

I'll be in Houston County, just outside of Lovelady, looking for the big 10 that my wife scared off during gun season last year.

Trevor


----------



## Freshwaterman

Chambers county smacking hogs and hopefuly deer


----------



## ROBOWADER

Colorado County...........


----------



## RATLTRAP

Nacogdoches County with Bumaruski. Probably just do some watching unless "THE ONE" comes out!


----------



## Chase4556

I'll be in Robertson County. 7 miles north of Franklin. Hopefully will take a doe. This is my first year getting in a full bow season. So I'm ready. I've only shot a hog, so I dont wanna sling an arrow at a big buck. Let a doe or spike come close though... 


Good luck everyone. 4 days...


----------



## dolch

*If he made it through to this year, this is what I want*

If he made it through to this year, this is what I want


----------



## Profish00

dolch said:


> If he made it through to this year, this is what I want


Will he make the 13 inch rule:doowapsta


----------



## keller bay

in a viper climber along a creek that funnels into 15acre food plot in colorado county just north of Garwood


----------



## catchysumfishy

saltwatersensations said:


> I will be in Doss near Fredricksburg. I will shhot a doe or two and If A goodun come out I will attempt to smoke his *****. Hopefully the food plot grew!


The Acorns fell like crazy up here this week,hope this doesn't deter them from the feeders!


----------



## Rack Ranch

LMAO..yea proly wouldn't know if sumbody gott'em..
QUOTE=dolch;2323403]If he made it through to this year, this is what I want[/QUOTE]


----------



## donald

lavaca co. where who knows what will walk out seen some good signs but nothing on the cams..packing right now..


----------



## T. Rep

Refugio County....


----------



## Riley & Sons

View attachment 233920
I will be in the woods Saturday morning in Stephens County. I have a solid 8-point that I will shoot an arrow at, but would probably pass with a rifle.


----------



## SchickeP

Colorado county,Mentz,to be exact,looking over a food plot.


----------



## Gunslinger

"Was" going to be in the woods of Jasper County but the clutch on my truck decided to go out yesterday! Gotta wait til next weekend.


----------



## Skuff Daddy

ill be in mason county south of mason in loyal valley
my son and i in a brand new double bull
pump'en muzzy's "if its brown it down"


----------



## bayoubum

I will not make opening weekend but will be there on thursday. Utopia Texas, Uvalde co.


----------



## Knifeman

I will be were I am right now (working):headknock and wishing I was up a tree in east Texas. Well I guess all of you will be getting up in few hours and heading to the stand. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## jasonaustin

that makes 2 of us, I am stuck at work thinking about how nice it would be to be laying in bed not being able to sleep cause in 3 hours I would be getting up to go HUNTING!!!!! Oh well I will get em' tuesday afternoon.


----------

